

Operation India - Anonymous [video] - neya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pFuu5lDEIK4

======
asit
Indian gov (run by Congress Party) has become a prostitute of Muslim minority
populations on one hand, and on the other, of America. The Prime Minister is
an awarded economist yet he cannot control the prices. He is already called a
puppet and slave of the actual string puller of their party Sonia Gandhi.
Heaven knows what will happen to India, when Muslim terrorist-ethnical groups
in Pakistan and bangladesh are already involved in a conspiracy to create
"Mughlistan" corridor through heart of India and a massive genocide of the
age-old tormented Hindu populations in India. When some Hindus are fed up and
retaliate in violence they are considered "terrorists" by the pro-Muslim gov,
who knows they also are in "Mughlistan" conspiracy!

